# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin 1.1.6

## Roberts_Clif

OK That was Fun!, 
Flashed my Controller with Marlin 1.1.6 and It appeared to work except the Filament run-out sensor was in-op.
Rebooted the Controller and display was all on 2 lines of all pixels  would not boot, could not connect with Arduino 1.8.5 to re-flash, 
decide to try the Arduino 1.8.1 flashed Marlin Hici3 (My Old Version 1.1.0bf RC8) this worked. Then flashed again with Marlin 1.1.5. 

Whaaoo that was nerve wracking. 

Will need to go thru every line of configuration see if I messed Up, thou don't believe I did

It Appears something got in my way, fingers, cut, paste, computer glitch, who knows something got messed up??? Best to start from scratch, no telling what was deleted. 
Now this is why I save files with a different name for Every Configuration Change. To preserve my hard labor.

That did not take Long, will wait to re-Flash Marlin 1.1.6

----------

